# [gelöst] perl-cleaner - Manuelles Löschen notwenig?

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

habe heute das Perl-Update auf Version 5.18 gemacht. D.h. es war mal wieder ein perl-cleaner --all nötig. Nun erschien danach folgende Meldung:

```

[...]

 * Finding left over modules and header

 * The following files remain. These were either installed by hand

 * or edited. This script cannot deal with them.

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Devel/Peek/Peek.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Devel/PPPort/PPPort.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Sys/Syslog/Syslog.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Sys/Hostname/Hostname.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Socket/Socket.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Unicode/Collate/Collate.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Unicode/Normalize/Normalize.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/IO/IO.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Compress/Raw/Bzip2/Bzip2.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Compress/Raw/Zlib/Zlib.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Data/Dumper/Dumper.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/MIME/Base64/Base64.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/arybase/arybase.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Math/BigInt/FastCalc/FastCalc.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/I18N/Langinfo/Langinfo.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Fcntl/Fcntl.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/threads/shared/shared.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/threads/threads.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/B/B.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Tie/Hash/NamedCapture/NamedCapture.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Storable/Storable.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/POSIX/POSIX.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/SDBM_File/SDBM_File.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Filter/Util/Call/Call.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/DB_File/DB_File.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/PerlIO/mmap/mmap.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/PerlIO/via/via.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/PerlIO/encoding/encoding.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/PerlIO/scalar/scalar.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/List/Util/Util.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/mro/mro.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/attributes/attributes.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/NDBM_File/NDBM_File.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Time/Piece/Piece.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Time/HiRes/HiRes.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/IPC/SysV/SysV.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/re/re.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/GDBM_File/GDBM_File.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/File/Glob/Glob.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/Encode.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/Unicode/Unicode.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/Byte/Byte.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/JP/JP.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/KR/KR.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/CN/CN.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/EBCDIC/EBCDIC.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/TW/TW.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Encode/Symbol/Symbol.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Digest/MD5/MD5.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Digest/SHA/SHA.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Hash/Util/Util.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Hash/Util/FieldHash/FieldHash.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Text/Soundex/Soundex.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Opcode/Opcode.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Cwd/Cwd.so

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/regexp.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/av.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/utfebcdic.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/pp_proto.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/bitcount.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/regcharclass.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/embed.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/form.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/dosish.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/overload.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/EXTERN.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/iperlsys.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/hv.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/regnodes.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/mg_vtable.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/opcode.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/sv.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/scope.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/proto.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/gv.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/uconfig.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perlio.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/time64.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/charclass_invlists.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/cv.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/thread.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/feature.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/mg.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/patchlevel.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/l1_char_class_tab.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/intrpvar.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/unixish.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/parser.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/mydtrace.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/keywords.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/mg_raw.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/pad.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/reentr.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/INTERN.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/op_reg_common.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perly.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/util.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/time64_config.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/handy.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/op.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/embedvar.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/cop.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/metaconfig.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perlsdio.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/uudmap.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perlapi.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perliol.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/regcomp.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/patchlevel-gentoo.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/pp.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/warnings.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/malloc_ctl.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/opnames.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/config.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/git_version.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/nostdio.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/XSUB.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/fakesdio.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perlvars.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/fakethr.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/mg_data.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perl.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/utf8.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/CORE/perlsfio.h

/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/Encode/encode.h

/usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.ini

/usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.4/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.ini

/usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.4/x86_64-linux/Encode/ConfigLocal.pm

```

Kann und soll ich die o.g. Dateien jetzt einfach per Hand löschen? Bin mir gerade nicht wirklich sicher, was jetzt zu tun ist. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt ja, denn letztendlich sollte Perl 5.16 auf dem System nun obsolet sein. Aber man kann ja nie wissen, dewegen frage ich hier einfach mal ganz kurz nach  :Wink: .

Kurze Ergänzung: Die Dateien gehören zu den emul-linux-x86 Paketen, siehe

```
equery b /usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Devel/Peek/Peek.so 

 * Searching for /usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Devel/Peek/Peek.so ... 

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508-r14 (/usr/lib32/perl5/5.16.3/i686-linux/auto/Devel/Peek/Peek.so)
```

 Allerdings gibt es keine äquivalenten Dateien für Perl 5.18. Hm...Last edited by Fijoldar on Tue Aug 05, 2014 8:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

da sie zu den emul-linux paketen gehören, würde ich sie lassen. die emul pakete werden dann demnächst bestimmt auch geupdatet

----------

## boospy

Gut zu wissen.

----------

## Fijoldar

Ok danke. Dann bleiben die jetzt erstmal da, wo sie sind. Stören ja nicht wirklich. Funktionsfähig dürften die allerdings nicht mehr sein. Aber da die wohl hauptsächlich von wine benötigt werden, kann man das wohl verschmerzen. Wer braucht schon Perl   :Razz: 

----------

## Christian99

die sollten auch noch funktionsfähig sein, da in den emul-linux paketen sicherlich auch eine 5.16er von perl mit dabei ist. nur dein perlcleaner hat das nicht berücksichtigt und meckert.

----------

## Fijoldar

Könnte Sinn machen  :Smile: . Dann hat sich meine Frage damit geklärt. Danke!

----------

